# Cockapoo won’t settle in the evening…



## C Wood 90 (6 mo ago)

Hi Everyone.

I’m new here so looking forward to getting to know you!

I was wondering if anyone struggles to get their cockapoo to settle in the evening? And by that, I don’t mean at night (he sleeps through the night brilliantly!) but in the evening.

Our cockapoo is 12 months old and is absolutely brilliant in the day time and sleeps through the night, but in the evening he just cannot settle anywhere but the kitchen (where he stays in the daytime sleeps). When we are in the living room in the evening, he paces, scratches at the sofa and barks at (seemingly!) nothing and just gets himself worked up. We have tried playing, using kongs, bones, training, but as soon as we finish whatever activity it is he’s straight back to it. If we take him downstairs to the kitchen he flops on the floor exhausted straight away, but he won’t go down there on his own, and also we don’t want to have to spend our lives in the kitchen!

He humps anything soft in sight, so we haven’t got a bed or anything in the living room where we can train him to go to (and he prefers the hard floor anyway) but we do have him booked in to be neutered in a couple of weeks so we could try that after.

We make sure he has plenty of exercise, we walk him 3 times a day and always let him burn some energy off lead. We try and keep to a very similar routine each day.

We mostly keep him in the kitchen during the day, but when we do let him upstairs to the living room in the day time it doesn’t seem to be anywhere near as bad. So it might be a timing thing (but then he does settle in the kitchen so I really don’t know!)


Does anyone have a similar experience or any advice?

Thank you so much!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

It sounds like he has never learned what to do in the living room so gets silly and over excited and can't settle. 

If humping is an issue and he can't have a bed in the room for that reason maybe try a raised bed like the Hi-K9 as his spot and teach him to settle on there with a kong or something similar to chew. I would also try and introduce more brain work into his day to replace some of the physical stuff - brain work tires dogs far more than physical stuff


----------



## C Wood 90 (6 mo ago)

Thank you for your advice. Will certainly look into this!


----------



## Evelyn (Jul 30, 2019)

Pre-neutering, my dog had a round bed that he would fold in half and hump for minutes on end. It's harmless, I think, but makes people uncomfortable. For me, I just didn't care. If you can give your dog a pillow or something you don't care about, let him hump! Others wiser than me, please chime in if there are reasons why this is not a good idea.


----------

